# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  Call Recorder adds Skype 2.7 compatibility

## wise-wistful

Ecamm Network LLC has released Version 2.3 of its Call Recorder software. A free update for registered users, Call Recorder costs $14.95.
Call Recorder is used to record calls you make or take using Skype Technologies SA's voice-over-IP chat service. It automatically converts those audio or video calls into QuickTime movies that you can use for archival purposes -- good for podcasts, for example, or for generating lessons or recording interviews.
The new 2.3 release is compatible with Skype's recently introduced Version 2.7.
System requirements call for Mac OS X v10.3.9 or later and Skype for Mac 1.4 or later. Additional requirements are needed for video recording.
computerworld

----------

